# A Haunted Halloween 2007



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my haunt for 2007. I was so busy earlier on in the evening I didn't take any photos until the last of the TOTs had left and by then the wind had really whipped up and it was starting to rain so I only got a few photos. I'll post a quick video as soon as I get it done. I have more photos on my website.

I got a lot of really favourable comments from all the kids young and old in addition to the parents. The new props and darker lighting this year really helped set the mood and make it scarier than in previous years. I had quite a few kids that refused to go up to the front door or had to get their mum or dad to go with them - even the older teens really liked it and jumped when the animated werewolf would "come to life". The giant spider again was a big hit with everyone. One of the best things this year is I had gone in on the bulk purchase of rubber cockroaches organized by Hauntiholik (thanks!) and I used clear silicone calking to glue them down en-mass over the windows and walls at the front door. I especially put a bunch around the doorbell button and as a result nobody wanted to ring the bell! I'd have big groups of kids make it up to the front door and then they'd stand around arguing who was going to be the brave one to ring the bell. I even had one teenager literally run away screaming "I don't need any more candy!" LOL!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dude... that is one BIG honkin' spider.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Love that scarecrow. Verry well done.
WTF do you feed that spider!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

cool stuff and great job with the lighting! nice work


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It all looks fantastic.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree...that spiders on roids. I also liked the werewolf and the great scarecrow. Well done.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool can I borrow the spider? Need to deal with the ex....


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice tombstones! You won't find those in Walmart. Personally, the werewolf is my fav.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Me and HZ - that werewolf is killer.

(thanks for the idea!)

:^)


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! The giant spider lives in the cold storage room and feeds on the fears of children of course!  It's actually a commercial grade inflatable like the gorillas they put up on the top of car dealerships. I think it might have been made to promote the first Spiderman movie. I made the furry hood with car refector eyes and boat bumper fangs.

The werewolf is built over an ossilating fan hooked up to a motion detector and digital sound board with powered computer speakers. It worked great all night and I didn't have any problems with the motor burning out due to lots of airflow and the colder tempertures that night.

I've done up a short video of the display that's on the 2007 page of my website or directly through Google video. Here's the link...






(The various sound effects in the video are courtesy of the great site Meltdown211 has set up. Thanks Melty!)


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice video. Everything really looked great. I love how you worked the Vincent Price laugh in. Nice classic touch.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ha! Great video. I especially loved the ending with the zombie crossing.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Great lighting. Good job!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

That was great! Love the zombie at the end!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job. I love the spider


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks great - video was pretty nice too.


----------

